# 13 miles one way



## ICE (Oct 19, 2011)

and you did this?

You are building an $85,000.00 addition and you stopped the lath without digging out the outlet box?  Was it your plan to reuse the old light fixture?


----------



## steveray (Oct 20, 2011)

It's OK.....that wire is listed for direct burial!


----------

